# Can I safely use a rusted non-stick baking pan?



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, I haven't posted on the nutrition boards yet. I'm Lizette and have a bit of a sticky (no pun intended) situation. My non-stick cake pan is rusted and I'm wondering if I can scrub off the rust or if I should just junk it? Can it be lined with aluminum or would that not be good for baking? I'm making carrot muffins and wanted to just make a big cake out of half of my batter.

I'd appreciate any help you can give me,

TIA

Lizette


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd toss it...sorry.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

:

This is the main reason i switched to pyrex... no rust to worry about.


----------



## elzig (Oct 5, 2008)

unfortunately non-stick, teflon, etc... is probably just as bad as BPA - leaching into the food, etc... especially once it's "worn" or rusted. best to use cast-iron, glass pyrex, stainless steel, etc. another problem is aluminum - many links to alzheimers, brain issues, etc... cookware has a good rule of thumb from a naturopathic standpoint: hold similar standards for your cookware as you do for your food - if the makeup is unrecognizable, treated with chemicals, far-removed from anything natural, best to steer clear.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

The rust is harmless, but the nonstick coating is very bad. Teflon is an estrogen mimic. You might want to check out this book; Our Stolen Future.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd try to replace the item ASAP, but if you've got batter to bake right now, and no time to go out shopping for new bakeware, I'd try coating it with parchment paper (best) or aluminum foil (not as good)- the foil needs to be greased and floured, the paper does not.

Given the choice between a rusty "nonstick" bake pan, and a disposable foil pan, I'd go with disposable foil (and I think that cheap foil pans are a reasonable choice to have something to use while you search for good quality bakeware.)


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Isn't it crazy when you ask a question and get a totally off-the-wall answer? That's happened to me so many times, I can't count. And it usually leads me to good places.


----------



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Was there an off the wall answer in there? They all seemed very normal and helpful. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Nancy-56098 (5 mo ago)

Swan3 said:


> Was there an off the wall answer in there? They all seemed very normal and helpful. Thanks so much everyone!


I am thinking the one that is off the wall is the one suggesting disposable pans, that is because if someone had their pan rusted usually that is because they have shortage of money to upgrade their kitchenware regular and so to tell them to use disposable pans is like when Marie Antoinette said “ let them eat cake!!!!” Certainly if they are poor that they are having hard time getting bread they certainly don’t have money for cake 😊


----------

